# People who bring their dogs over to someone else's house*vent*



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Frankly I have no problem with it, if our dogs get along I see no problem with them coming over. 
Though, when your dog contains any type of virus or bug dont bring it over!

For at least 3 to 4 years if not more we have been flea free. As of lately I have noticed harley itching like crazy, I havent done a full body check last night for fleas but I am willing to bet money. 
I am going to leave her unnamed but a lady that has belonged to our family has always brought her dog over. Well, besides the fact he pees on just about everything(this is not cree, he is a good boy I dont mind him), she knew he had fleas and asked me for help to get rid of them. I told her what to get and do the first time and she didnt follow through and still brought him over.
She calls me freaking out again the fleas are back and I told her yea saw it coming because you didnt follow through. Well, we went back and did the treatment again and I told her what she needed to do, to make sure that the fleas dont come back. She has yet to follow through and brought her dog over AGAIN. She was saying he has been itching but there is no fleas and then 'oops there is one now'...yea wonder why -.-
Then to give her a hint yea harley has been itching and she still kept her dog at our house. Mom is to nice to tell her to get the rat dog out until its better...now I have to go through all the steps to make sure to get rid of harleys fleas.

Then she tries to tell me they are cat fleas because as soon as she got rid of the cats fleas her dog had gotten fleas. That we should get the flea drops for cats for her dog because they are cat fleas...dogs do not get cat fleas...cats dont get dog fleas...birds do not get cat or dog flea. Then she had asked me for the flea drops that were made for my bullmastiff that weighs over 100 pounds for her dog that weighs less then 20. 

my point being its rude and stupid for people to take their dogs over to someones house and pass on virus's and bugs... then not to pay to treat their dogs.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Good reason I dont allow other dogs over along with many other reasons. But as far as cat and dog fleas I believe they are all the same just fleas, our cat brought them in a couple years back and we had a hard time getting rid of them .


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Good reason I dont allow other dogs over along with many other reasons. But as far as cat and dog fleas I believe they are all the same just fleas, our cat brought them in a couple years back and we had a hard time getting rid of them .


Yep, we don't allow (for many reasons) others dogs to come over for visiting..

OP - that sucks, but is what it is really just learn from it and move on.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, the utter disregard is annoying. We have a relative who tries to come over and bring her two dogs ever year. They don't have fleas or anything like that, but Dakota just does not tolerate strange dogs in his house. That's a huge no no and it doesn't help that her dogs are very reactive and unstable as well. And I'm not going to crate all my dogs so your little dogs can go sniff around the house and try to get into the cat's room. 

The only time I'd allow it is if it's dogs that Dakota is very familiar with, and I'd never bring my dogs over without full consent. In fact the only time we have was when we were invited. I generally figure if they would really like to have us over they're invite us.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I have no problem with it if the dogs get a long, but if your dog is ruining my home I dont much care for it. If your dog is ruining my home and your not picking up after it, then I am having a major problem. 

If your dog once in a while lifted its leg, clean it correctly with cleaning products. Keep it out of the bedrooms so it doesnt pee on the beds(yes we have had him jump onto a bed and pee on a pillow and her not even clean it). If your in a room and your dog lifts its leg on a chair someone is using, correct it and clean it correctly, dont just walk off and act like you didnt notice because I am willing to bet everyone noticed. 

just a few moment that has happened. All that pee ruins a home, it makes it smell and damages the wood or fabric. :curse:

When I move out I am putting a ban dogs coming over into the house and being aloud into the house. If I have a yard, thats where it will go...though more or less toward that dog. If harley can EDIT over it will be ok because I have more faith in her to not pee.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok question before you continue to complain, have you told her not to bring her dog over? Untill you do imho you have no right to complain.
I say it cause I love ya chica, but seriously


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Aireal, I dont think its her house to say who can and can not come over right now.

But yeah, its just irresponsible to bring something like that willing to another place. my neighbor's pup got Kennel cough. We share a fence and her dogs comes out hacking all over (I have never sen or heard a kennel cough dog) so I asked her what was wrong and she had the nerve to ask me if my dog had kennel cough cause her dog caught it somehow. She said she thought it was from Mel because he is always coughing at his sticks. (this is because the goofball gets a piece stick in his throat and coughs it up) I then reminded her that she dropped her dogs off at the groomers and probably picked it up there. She was like, oh yeah i forgot I brought him to the groomers (like I need to keep track of her dog not her) 

Fleas are fleas, same on cats, dogs, horses, etc. Its all the same and they love to bite people as well.


----------

